# Looking for Lord of the Rings Mugs



## 1stvermont (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi all, I am looking for some good mugs [glass would be best] to drink beer from. I was hoping for a green dragon or something like that, any ideas?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 28, 2018)

How about this:






Source: https://www.etsy.com/listing/577464...lord of the rings beer mug&ref=sr_gallery-1-9

There are tons of them on Etsy .


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 28, 2018)

I do love that one, i might skip looking for a glass one thanks.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 1, 2018)

Ok what about lord of the rings beer? or beer tolkien liked.


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 1, 2018)

I think you missed it, *1stvermont*. 

In 2014 and 2015, Fish Brewery in Washington in conjunction with Central City Brewers in Surrey, British Columbia, ran a limited edition of Tolkien-themed brews.


> Gollum Precious Pils (5-percent alcohol) is a smooth Bavarian pilsner with a slight hoppy aroma and dry finish and has been likened to “the One Ring which Gollum has spent his life pursuing.”
> Smaug Stout (9.5-percent alcohol) is a Russian imperial stout “with a subtle hint of Habanero chilies to remind you of the fire and danger awaiting” in the dragon’s lair deep inside Lonely Mountain.
> Bolg Belgian Tripel (8-percent) is a flavourful, strong ale and the “grog of choice” for the gruesome Orc chieftan.



If you look on the web, however, you can also find tee-shirts for 

Erebor Stout,
Bag End Brew,
Green Dragon Lager, and
Sauron’s Dark Ale
Unfortunately, I do not believe these are actual brews: just tee-shirts.

As an important aside in regards to Tolkien-themed beers (or T-shirts or merchandise of any sorts), be aware that The Tolkien Estate owns all rights to the works of J.R.R. Tolkien and their derivatives. However, the film and merchandise rights for _The Lord of the Rings_ and _The Hobbit_ were sold by Tolkien in 1969 to pay his taxes. These rights are now owned by Middle-earth Enterprises, formerly known as Tolkien Enterprises. As I understand the situation, United Artists originally purchased the rights, and Saul Zaentz Company obtained them in 1976; Middle-earth Enterprises is a division of Saul Zaentz. Beer and tee shirt royalties presumably fall under the purview of (and more importantly, are paid to) Middle-earth Enterprises, since they pertain to _The Lord of the Rings_ and _The Hobbit_.

Middle-earth Enterprises lists no current licensees for beer, but one Middle-earth Wines in New Zealand. 

Morrell’s Brewing served the Eagle & Child pub in Oxford. There is a brewer’s blog thread on the subject here. According to Wikipedia,


> After an acrimonious family dispute the brewery was closed in 1998. Refresh UK bought the beer brands and for a time Thomas Hardy Burtonwood was contracted to brew them. Marston's acquired Refresh UK in 2008 and now brew Morrells beers.



You might want to listen to National Public Radio commentator Jay Keyser recount *“Grabbing a Beer with Tolkien”*, broadcast in 2004 about an event that took place in 1958. He doesn’t recall which beer Tolkien drank at the pub nor tell us which pub they visited together. The MP3 audio lasts 3 minutes 25 seconds. 

In _Letters of JRR Tolkien_, Tolkien mentions that he also liked Burgundy, port, sweet sherry, and *liqueur*. (See Letters 307 and 317; but don’t tell *Elora*.) He wasn’t fond of brandy, though.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 2, 2018)

Alcuin said:


> I think you missed it, *1stvermont*.
> 
> In 2014 and 2015, Fish Brewery in Washington in conjunction with Central City Brewers in Surrey, British Columbia, ran a limited edition of Tolkien-themed brews.
> 
> ...




wow thanks for all the great info.


----------

